# CYCLONE COASTER Pre Ride @ the Rose Parade PASADENA - JANUARY 1st - 7am to ??



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 23, 2010)

*Hey everyone -- any interest in doing a little Pre-Ride through the Rose Parade Route in Pasadena ??* 

-- Last year a couple of us rode up early - we parked in a nearby neighborhood in the middle of the Rose Parade Route -- Rolled out to check out the Parade Route & people along it -- We rode around until the Parade rolled up -- watched it for a while until hunger kicked in -- then rolled out & got some food 

-- it was good EARLY bicycle fun ( seeing how New Years Eve is the night before ) 

*-- I was up for it again this year -- just wondering if there was any more interest so we could set up a meeting point & time for everyone ?? 

-- Post any questions & concerns here -- *

-- thanks -- Frank -- Cyclone Coaster


----------



## jwm (Dec 24, 2010)

How close to the parade route can you get? I've only been to the Rose Parade once, but it was the all time parking nightmare of all time.

JWM


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 26, 2010)

Frank, do you actually ride the parade route or is that closed off? Mel and I might or most likely me interested if the weather all good. Please also post a meet up point.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 27, 2010)

You can ride the whole Parade route BEFORE the parade begins -- Once the parade gets to where you are sitting it is closed off to the public -- Parking is no problem when you are on a bike -- you can park anywhere & ride on in -- If you stay through the whole parade you might run into some traffic -- We bailed out early enough to avoid it -- hope that answers some questions -- I will post a meet up point in the next couple of days for those interested --


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Dec 27, 2010)

DRESS IN WISCONSIN BADGER'S RED & WHITE and ROOT ON BUCKY WHILE YOU ARE AT IT!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 27, 2010)

Rose Parade SATURDAY Meeting point will be MOBIL gas station on the corner of E. Colorado Blvd & S Allen Ave. - Pasadena - CA - 7:00am -- we will leave from there @ 7:15am SHARP -- I will post it on facebook as well -- who's in ??


----------



## jwm (Dec 29, 2010)

Let's see- 7:15am New Year's Day could find me snug on the couch with my wife, a cup of hot coffee, and the cat purring away between us.:o 

Or it could find me freezing my ass off in Pasadena.


Decisions.

Ah, what the hell. I'll go for it.

BTW: As I said, it's been a very long time since I went out to the parade. Any  suggestions for parking? I'm just curious as to how far out I should expect to find a neighborhood, or store lot so I can plan the ride in. .: a mile, two miles?

JWM


----------



## schwinnja (Dec 30, 2010)

jwm said:


> BTW: As I said, it's been a very long time since I went out to the parade. Any  suggestions for parking? I'm just curious as to how far out I should expect to find a neighborhood, or store lot so I can plan the ride in. .: a mile, two miles?
> 
> JWM




Exit at Allen and head north of the freeway.  Park in the neighborhood.  Short ride downhill on your bikes to the meeting point.

See ya there!


----------



## slick (Dec 30, 2010)

Somebody please take some pictures for those of us who can't make it? I'll be in norcal with my group of riders but it sounds like you guys are going to have a better time! I'll be down there at some point to ride with you guys I promise.


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 1, 2011)

*did you get pics?*

had to miss it, haven't been sleeping well and the wife is a bit sick too.
I might go to the ride tomorrow though.


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 1, 2011)

I took a few and will post later. Sadly, only three hearty, (aka foolish) souls showed to ride the route in front of an estimated 750,000 spectators braving the cool temps but it was a good time anyway as always...


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a link to the few I took...and a word to the wise, don't mess with a 40ft tall Indian even if he is on the Bike Lane...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157625724729524/


----------



## jwm (Jan 1, 2011)

Well- 7:15 could have found me snug on the couch, or it could have found me freezing my ass off in Pasadena. I was ready. Had the bike all polished up. Clothes laid out. Alarm set for way early so I could cruise down with lots of time. New Year's Eve! Let's party a bit, then hit the hay. Well, party a bit more, and hit the hay. Well just a little more...

7:15 found me face down with a vicodin grade headache, and wondering what I thought was so fun about that "little more"...
Let's hope the rest of the year improves.

JWM


----------



## schwinnja (Jan 1, 2011)

And a good time was had by all!

The mermaid wearing the coconuts was awesome!

What cold????  With all the scenery and goin's on I didn't notice!

Thanks for the photography!


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 1, 2011)

John, you mean this one? Of course you do...grrrrr baby...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/5314986134/in/set-72157625724729524/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 4, 2011)

*The few -- the cold ...I mean proud*

Good times & pictures to document it -- a little cold -- but you know what -- I was out on my bicycle on the parade route for one of the largest parades in the nation with the hard core "Sunday Riders" -- life is good & gloves are on my list if we do it again -- some of us aren't as prepared as you Dave --


----------



## slick (Jan 5, 2011)

Very kool! Thanks for sharing the photos. You so-cal guys have some very nice original bikes. Not too many up here in norcal. I'll stay tuned to your rides and try to come down with my original 49 B-6 and ride with you guys sometime. I don't think I would have left the mermaids side all day though!


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 5, 2011)

Just remember..."official" ride is the first Sunday of every month but since we are in So Cal, we ride somewhere every weekend...


----------

